
One day I'll give all the project managers a GCSE maths paper to complete - DyslexicAtheist
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1060150649298579456.html
======
nothrabannosir
Actual source:
[https://twitter.com/tobyontour/status/1060150649298579456](https://twitter.com/tobyontour/status/1060150649298579456)

twitter displays this thread OK. the linked page provides no extra value and
removes the responses and spin-off threads.

~~~
ckastner
> the linked page provides no extra value and removes the responses and spin-
> off threads

To some of us, that _is_ the extra value.

Personally, if someone's going to write prose, I'd like to read it as such,
instead of as a series of text messages.

------
squozzer
Don't forget to fire anyone who can actually complete the tasks given; they'll
be the ones your boss will hire to replace you.

